# GC bait and tackle



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Just wanted everyone to know that CG bait has a Facebook site now. Pop in and say HI to Bob and Connie


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Also been running a webcam from the pier while i work
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/garden-city-pier


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Happy New year Stranger! Where have you been hiding??


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Skink said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that CG bait has a Facebook site now. Pop in and say HI to Bob and Connie


Good people, I have used them for years.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*good people*

awesome store, very freindly and knowledgable people


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*good place*

good place always friendly helpful


----------

